# how often should you take golf lessons whilst learning the game ?



## JamiegolfB (Aug 16, 2011)

is it best to take a "crash course" to get started with around 6 lessons over two weeks or spread lessons out maybe 1 a month ?
Also is it better to have lessons on a driving range ? or on a course


----------



## sam19113 (Aug 16, 2011)

I try and have a lesson a week and I've only been playing seriously around 3 months. Although, most of the time this isn't possible and it ends up once every two weeks. Obviously just starting out you don't have a regular swing and after a few rounds between lessons you feel you need a visit back with the pro just to tweak everything back to the intended swing.

I have my lesson on the driving range, I would recommend having it off the grass as well if there is some at your local range as the mats don't accurately show what would happen on the course as often the club bounces into the ball. I've had one lesson on the course as problems with bunkers and chipping onto greens etc, is not possible on the range.

Good luck!


----------



## One Planer (Aug 16, 2011)

My personal opinion is you should give it about 4-6 weeks between lessons.

My reasoning is that you have got to give yourself time to work on the pros suggestions and get the new feeling grooved. 

Going back too soon for work on a different aspect of your swing may give you too many swing thoughts at one time and be counterproductive.

Obviously the more balls you hit, the sooner you will get used  to what you have been taught.

Just my tuppence on the matter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2011)

As a beginner it is usually beneficial certainly in terms of cost to block book a series of lessons as there is usually some kind of discount on offer. I think providing you have enough time to work on the drills and things shown then a lesson a week is fine to get started. Anymore than that and the danger is you'll get confused, and won't have time to get things ingrained. Once you've been shown the basics just get out and play. You'll soon know what areas need work from there and so you can book other lessons from there


----------



## birdieman (Aug 18, 2011)

How long's a piece of string?

Very hard to answer this one, down to the individual really. Some people don't take any lessons and get 'taught' by friends, parents etc, some can do ok with this, most don't. Depends on how much of a natural you are to some degree. Pro tour is a mix of DIYers swingers and machine built robot swingers.

I would definitely get one formal lesson to start you off correctly but after that it depends how well you get on, your finances, how well you can absorb and ingrain instruction and copy the actions of scratch players you may get a chance to play with etc.


----------



## sam-davies (Apr 28, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but there might be others like me who are starting out and considering lessons.  I started by doing a beginners course at my driving range which consisted of 6 lessons over 6 weeks.  After that I felt confident enough with all the clubs to try them on my own.  

A few weeks on however, I can feel my swing is not as informed as it was when I was having the lessons.  I think a short 30 minute one-on-one lesson would be beneficial so to correct and remind me of the correct technique.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 28, 2017)

Group lessons weekly, individual every 4 weeks.


----------



## Three (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone got any statistical evidence for their answers or just having a guess? 

The real answer is obviously that continuous coaching/ supervised practice for a few hours a day, combined with getting out and playing a few holes each day would provide the best results. 

Obviously most amateurs can't do that, so it then becomes a compromise based around money and available time. 

Imagine learning a language.  Would a personal lesson every 4 weeks get you better results than 5 hours per day for a month? No, of course not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2017)

sam-davies said:



			I know this is an old thread, but there might be others like me who are starting out and considering lessons.  I started by doing a beginners course at my driving range which consisted of 6 lessons over 6 weeks.  After that I felt confident enough with all the clubs to try them on my own.  

A few weeks on however, I can feel my swing is not as informed as it was when I was having the lessons.  I think a short 30 minute one-on-one lesson would be beneficial so to correct and remind me of the correct technique.
		
Click to expand...

That would make sense. You got a very basic understanding of the fundamentals on the group lessons but the pro has to divide his time so it's not overly intense. At least one to one you can tell the pro your progress to date, the good shots and more importantly the bad ones and he'll be able to develop your game going forward. 

As a personal preference I always want 1-2 range sessions after a lesson to work the changes in and work on any drills before heading to a course.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 28, 2017)

i was given a course of lessons as a present when i first expressed an interest to play. The pro suggested fortnightly lessons, giving enough time between to practice (mainly at the range). I was keen to progress more quickly but you need time to try what you have been shown before moving on to the next step.

I have had a couple series of short lessons recently when I moved clubs and my current pro advocates no more regularly than 3-4 weeks, even for a mid handicapper, again giving time to bed in what you take on. I therefore think it is a different proposition to, say, learning a language and wouldn't recommend lessons too frequently.


----------



## Three (Apr 28, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			i was given a course of lessons as a present when i first expressed an interest to play. The pro suggested fortnightly lessons, giving enough time between to practice (mainly at the range). I was keen to progress more quickly but you need time to try what you have been shown before moving on to the next step.

I have had a couple series of short lessons recently when I moved clubs and my current pro advocates no more regularly than 3-4 weeks, even for a mid handicapper, again giving time to bed in what you take on. I therefore think it is a different proposition to, say, learning a language and wouldn't recommend lessons too frequently.
		
Click to expand...

The question is "what is best?". 
Why would practicing without supervision be better than practicing and playing with it? 

Best is having almost everything you do, good and bad, analysed and reviewed constantly. 

Less than that, in the real world as I say, is a compromise.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Apr 28, 2017)

Not starting out but returning to the game and I think the duration of lessons is somewhat dependent on how much or little you can practice and play between lessons as SteveJay said. 

I am about once every three weeks at the moment. Tomorrows lesson, half will be on my swing and the other half will be discussing some course strategy and coming up with a forward learning plan. 

Regards,


----------



## merv79 (Apr 29, 2017)

I would definitely suggest playing lessons also, to help with course management and shot selection, plus it helps the pro identify areas to be focussed on in lessons.


----------

